
URU Key – ESP32 FIDO2 Authenticator with Biometrics - snakeye
https://en.ovcharov.me/2020/02/02/uru-key-esp32-fido2-authenticator/
======
snakeye
I have a small hobby project - FIDO2 Authenticator built on ESP32 chip. For
cryptography, I'm using ATECC508A co-processor. I want to use biometric
authentication so I connected fingerprint scanner.

So far the device can be used both for user registration and authentication.
However, fingerprint recognition is not implemented yet.

